# Big gulf redfish



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My brother in law and I hit the Gulf of Mexico today for some speckled trout fishing. We caught about 70-80 specks but only about 15 of them were keepers. We were using plastics and the bite slowed down quite a bit. Another guy was fishing the same rig and he was killing large speckeld trout fishing with shrimp. So we decided to run in and get some live shrimp for bait. When we got close to shore we saw a lot of fish moving near a point. We decided to cast there for awhile. We fished about 10 minutes and only caught a few small trout. Brother in law reeled in and said let’s go. I said last cast. About halfway in my line stopped and I said I’m stuck. Then line started peeling off the reel. After about 25-30 minutes of fighting a fish we finally saw it was s huge redfish. It made about 5-6 long runs and took me around the boat 7-8 times. Finally it started wearing down. We had no net or gaff so I told my bil when it gets close take the pole and I’ll try to catch it by the gills. I pulled it along side the boat and he grabbed it by the tail I threw the pole down and tried to gill it ut it made another big run. I almost lost the pole. Finally I pulled it alongside the boat again and he grabbed it by the tail and I ran my hands in its gills and pulled it into the boat. My biggest redfish ever. It ended up being 40” and 33 pounds.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice Redfish. That’s a monster.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

What’s the slot? 27 inch max?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice red!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That’s a great redfish! Congrats! Looks like it’s time to invest in a new tape measure! Lol!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

In Florida it is Sounds like he was in Louisiana


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Wowser that's a nice red! They sure do put up a fight!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry forgot to add that we were in the cocodrie area out of Louisiana. We had a fish fry tonight for everyone with the specks and redfish. We fried the specks and some of the redfish and I baked the rest of the redfish.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

I do not know much, but why keep it? Tastier when they are big? Honestly I do not care about answer. Legal than cool.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Earthworms said:


> What’s the slot? 27 inch max?





DeathFromAbove said:


> In Florida it is Sounds like he was in Louisiana


in fl the max is 27" with one fish 18" to 27" in the southern section and I believe 2 in the northern section.

Louisiana has almost the same slot but can have 1 over 27" with the rest 16" to 27" and a limit of 5.
sherman


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice bull red! 

For us, it's:

Red drum
Daily Bag: 3 Length in Inches (Minimum - Maximum) 20 - 28
During a license year, one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Red Drum Tag and one red drum over the stated maximum length limit may be retained when affixed with a properly completed Bonus Red Drum Tag. Any fish retained under authority of a Red Drum Tag or a Bonus Red Drum Tag may be retained in addition to the daily bag and possession limit as stated in this section.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...water-fishing/saltwater-bag-and-length-limits


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Bull! Louisiana is just amazing . I miss going down there . Trying to explain to someone who hasn't been there how good the fishing for reds , trout , drum , flounder , and even sheepshead is can be be tough . It's so good it's hard to really explain


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice red. Big and chunky..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish John


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

In NC, to keep, the red must be at least 18" and no longer than 27". One per day.


----------

